# Help with a good internet site to learn for a newbie older adult



## tina (Dec 5, 2014)

Hi,
I have started the guitar at the grand age of 61 I started guitar lessons and I have learnt the strings
we used the Afred Basic Guitar Method book 1. Then it got to the point where the lessons were a hurry
and the teacher rushed me out in under half an hour, he could play and it make me feel uncomfortable the
rushing as I never even picked up a guitar before this so I had zero knowledge so I quit. My question is,is
there a website that is good that would be just as good if not better than going out to a teacher. I have looked
at guitartricks, jamorama jamplay but am not sure which one would be for me. I need a lot of help. I find
it very hard to change to different chords from the few I do know but I don't want to give up. Any advise
on a guitar web site that teaches guitar to join for lessons would be appreciated. Thanks in advise for any comments to help.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Try this site. Lots of info for beginners on up...

http://www.justinguitar.com/

btw, not giving up is your best approach!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi Tina

Welcome to the forum!

This site might help you:

http://www.justinguitar.com/en/BC-000-BeginnersCourse.php

You don't need to join the site..just follow the videos.

Please keep us updated and feel free to ask questions.

Cheers

Dave

Hamstrung and I were posting at the same time...at least we are suggesting the same site...LOL


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

BTW..Are you learning on an electric or acoustic guitar? 

Electric guitars are often/typically much easier on the chording hand.


----------



## tina (Dec 5, 2014)

greco said:


> BTW..Are you learning on an electric or acoustic guitar?
> 
> Electric guitars are often/typically much easier on the chording hand.


Hi,
Am learning on an acoustic guitar, it's a Taylor mini but I think I would like to get a full size acoustic guitar.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Wow! Taylor Minis are fine guitars!! 

I have been looking at at Taylor 114 or 214 for along time now
(Grand Auditorium body size).
I prefer then over the 110 & 210 models (Dreadnought body size). 

It is just a matter of personal taste for tone, playing comfort, etc.

Acoustic guitars come in so many different sizes..it can get very confusing.
The following is Taylor's body size/shape "diagram". 
It tends to vary from one company to another.










Apologies if you are familiar with all of the above.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

A great place for beginners is: www.GuitarPrinciples.com
It focuses on proper technique from holding the guitar to hand and finger positioning as well as teaching a few songs.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

another vote for Jusitn on youtube. Also swiftlessons , mahalo, and yourguitarsage all on youtube


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

No suggestions for you as you have received much better advice than I could give. But, I just wanted to welcome you to the old farts beginners club. I'll be 63 shortly and began when I was 60.


----------



## Lakota (Dec 20, 2013)

Another decent website I don't see listed yet is http://www.andyguitar.co.uk/ , although I like the Justin site better.
I would not give up on finding a teacher though. Maybe you can find recommendations through this forum, for a great teacher local to you. A great teacher will customize the lessons to suit your needs and likes, and keep you inspired.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

That's my next step. I feel I'm at the point where I don't know what I should be learning. I can play all the open chords, a few barre chords, and the first 3 pentatonic shapes are stuck in my head. But I want to be able to do more than just watch a video and copy a song. If anyone in the Hamilton area can recommend someone that would be cool. I'm 52 myself and started playing at about 50. I play more now than when I first started, getting a guitar you like makes a big difference. But I do need to start getting into a habit of at least one hour per day. With shift work and 3 pets, that's not as easy as it sounds.


----------



## SUBnet192 (Mar 8, 2009)

knight_yyz said:


> That's my next step. I feel I'm at the point where I don't know what I should be learning. I can play all the open chords, a few barre chords, and the first 3 pentatonic shapes are stuck in my head. But I want to be able to do more than just watch a video and copy a song. If anyone in the Hamilton area can recommend someone that would be cool. I'm 52 myself and started playing at about 50. I play more now than when I first started, getting a guitar you like makes a big difference. But I do need to start getting into a habit of at least one hour per day. With shift work and 3 pets, that's not as easy as it sounds.


Exactly in the same situation (but I'm 45). I found a great tool to get me to play more. I bought the rocksmith game  I've been playing for hours vs the 10 mins here and there I was doing. Been at it for 2 weeks... Worth the cost so far, as a motivational tool.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I can't recommend any web sites, however, I would strongly recommend looking for another teacher. It sounds like the one you had was a bit of a tool. The right or wrong teacher can make all the difference in the world. Another option is to look for other people to play with who are a little (but not too much) better than yourself and just try to absorb. There's a big difference between playing within your own bubble and playing with other people.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I like Marty Schwartz


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

If I were you, I'd concentrate on playing songs. Playing through them, singing the songs. Pick 3 chord songs. A lot of the 60's and 70's music are 3 chord songs.
Here is a link to easy songs to play. It will help you with the chord changes just play the songs slowly at first. At a tempo that is comfortable for you. After a while it becomes 'natural'.

http://www.guitarhabits.com/top-30-easy-guitar-chord-songs-beginners/


----------



## tina (Dec 5, 2014)

Thank you for all the comments and advice, it really helps to make me want to continue to learn.. better later
than never...still baby steps


----------

